# Wolfgang Borchert, Das Brot | Το ψωμί



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2010)

*Για τα δύο χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας* έσκαψα στα αρχεία μου για να βρω αυτή τη μικρή ιστορία (μπονζάι θα την έλεγε κάποια ψυχή) που με είχε απασχολήσει την τελευταία μου σχολική χρονιά. Η φιλολογική εργασία που είχα αναλάβει για το Αbitur μου ήταν μια παρουσίαση του (πολύ άγνωστου τότε, αλλά σήμερα λίγο πιο γνωστού Γερμανού συγγραφέα) Βόλφγκανγκ Μπόρχερτ. Ο Μπ. ήταν τυπικός εκπρόσωπος της αντιπολεμικής Trümmerliteratur («λογοτεχνία των ερειπίων»), αλλά δυστυχώς για τα γερμανικά γράμματα πέθανε από ηπατίτιδα μόλις 26 ετών, το 1947, από τις συνέπειες των κακουχιών του πολέμου. Η ιστορία *Das Brot* (Το ψωμί) είναι από τις καλύτερές του.

Αν και ιδιαίτερα τολμηρή για την εποχή, η επιλογή μου αποδείχτηκε ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένη, καθώς οι φιλόλογοι της εξεταστικής επιτροπής δεν είχαν ξανακούσει αυτόν το συγγραφέα και απλώς αρκέστηκαν με την παρουσίαση που έκανα για το σημαντικότερο διήγημα-ραδιοφωνικό δράμα του, το Draußen vor der Tür (Έξω από την πόρτα). Ήταν αρκετό. Δυο-τρεις ερωτήσεις για τα μάτια κι έξω από την πόρτα. Άλλωστε, ήμουν ολοφάνερα πιο ειδικός από εκείνους στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα --και ποιος θέλει να εκτεθεί σε ένα μαθητή; :)

Δυστυχώς, δεν βρήκα την τοτινή μου μετάφραση, οπότε χρειάστηκε να την ξαναδουλέψω.

*Βόλφγκανγκ Μπόρχερτ*
*Το ψωμί*
Ξύπνησε ξαφνικά. Ήταν δυόμισι. Αναρωτήθηκε τι την ξύπνησε. Α, ναι! Κάποιος είχε σκοντάψει σε μια καρέκλα στην κουζίνα. Έστησε αυτί προς τη μεριά της κουζίνας. Ησυχία. Υπερβολική ησυχία και μόλις άπλωσε το χέρι της δίπλα της, συνάντησε το κενό. Αυτό έκανε την υπερβολική ησυχία: έλειπε η ανάσα του. Σηκώθηκε και διάσχισε ψηλαφητά το σκοτεινό σπίτι μέχρι την κουζίνα. Στην κουζίνα συναντήθηκαν. Η ώρα ήταν δυόμισι.
Είδε κάτι άσπρο να στέκεται δίπλα στο ερμάρι της κουζίνας. Άναψε το φως. Στέκονταν όρθιοι, αντικριστά, φορώντας τα νυχτικά τους. Μέσα στη νύχτα. Στις δυόμισι. Στην κουζίνα. Στο τραπέζι της κουζίνας ήταν το πιάτο του ψωμιού. Είδε ότι είχε κόψει από το ψωμί. Το μαχαίρι ήταν ακόμη ακουμπισμένο δίπλα στο πιάτο. Και στο τραπεζομάντιλο υπήρχαν ψίχουλα. Όταν πήγαιναν το βράδυ να ξαπλώσουν, εκείνη πάντοτε καθάριζε το τραπεζομάντιλο. Τώρα όμως υπήρχαν ψίχουλα στο τραπεζομάντιλο. Και δίπλα ήταν ακουμπισμένο το μαχαίρι. Αισθάνθηκε την ψύχρα από τα πλακάκια να σκαρφαλώνει αργά πάνω της. Και απόστρεψε το βλέμμα της από το πιάτο.
«Νόμισα ότι κάτι γινόταν εδώ», είπε εκείνος και άρχισε να ψάχνει με τα μάτια στην κουζίνα.
«Κι εγώ άκουσα κάτι», απάντησε εκείνη και ταυτόχρονα ανακάλυψε πόσο πολύ γέρος φαινόταν πια αυτός νυχτιάτικα μέσα στην πουκαμίσα του. Τόσο γέρος όσο ήταν. Εξήντα τριών. Την ημέρα μερικές φορές φαινόταν πιο νέος. Φαίνεται πολύ γριά πια, σκέφτηκε εκείνος, με τη νυχτικιά φαίνεται πραγματικά πολύ γριά. Αλλά μπορεί να φταίγανε τα μαλλιά. Ξαφνικά σε γερνάνε τόσο πολύ.
«Έπρεπε να φορέσεις παπούτσια. Έτσι ξυπόλητη στα κρύα πλακάκια. Θα κρυώσεις».
Εκείνη δεν τον κοίταξε καν, γιατί δεν το άντεχε που της έλεγε ψέματα. Της έλεγε ψέματα μετά από τριάντα εννέα χρόνια παντρεμένοι.
«Νόμισα ότι κάτι γινόταν εδώ», είπε ξανά εκείνος και ξανακοίταξε άσκοπα από τη μια άκρη ως την άλλη, «κάτι άκουσα από εδώ. Γι’ αυτό νόμισα ότι κάτι γινόταν εδώ».
«Κι εγώ άκουσα κάτι. Αλλά να που δεν ήταν τίποτα». Πήρε το πιάτο από το τραπέζι και σκούπισε τα ψίχουλα από το τραπεζομάντιλο.
«Όχι, δεν ήταν τίποτα», επανέλαβε με βεβαιότητα και εκείνος, σαν ηχώ.
Έσπευσε να τον βοηθήσει: «Έλα, άντρα μου. Θα ήταν απέξω. Έλα, άντρα μου, να ξαπλώσεις. Θα κρυώσεις. Στα κρύα πλακάκια».
Εκείνος κοίταξε προς το παράθυρο. «Ναι, μάλλον θα ήταν απέξω. Νόμισα ότι κάτι γινόταν εδώ».
Σήκωσε το χέρι της προς το διακόπτη. Πρέπει να σβήσω τώρα το φως, αλλιώς θα αναγκαστώ να κοιτάξω το πιάτο, σκέφτηκε. Δεν κάνει να κοιτάξω το πιάτο. «Πάμε, άντρα μου», είπε και έσβησε το φως, «σίγουρα ήταν κάτι απέξω. Όταν φυσάει η υδρορροή χτυπάει πάντα στον τοίχο. Σίγουρα ήταν η υδρορροή. Όταν φυσάει χτυπάει συνέχεια».
Ψηλαφητά διασχίσανε μαζί το σκοτεινό διάδρομο προς την κρεβατοκάμαρα. Τα γυμνά τους πόδια πλατσούριζαν στο πάτωμα.
«Και βέβαια έχει αέρα», είπε εκείνος. «Φυσούσε όλη τη νύχτα». Όταν ξάπλωσαν, εκείνη είπε: «Ναι, φυσούσε όλη τη νύχτα. Σίγουρα ήταν η υδρορροή».
«Ναι, εγώ νόμισα ότι ήταν στην κουζίνα. Σίγουρα ήταν η υδρορροή». Το είπε σαν να είχε κιόλας μισοκοιμηθεί.
Αλλά εκείνη παρατήρησε πόσο κάλπικη ακουγόταν η φωνή του όταν έλεγε ψέματα. «Κάνει κρύο», είπε και χασμουρήθηκε ελαφριά, «θα χωθώ στα σκεπάσματα. Καληνύχτα».
«Νύχτα», της αποκρίθηκε αυτός και συνέχισε: «Ναι, κάνει κιόλας πραγματικά πολύ κρύο».
Μετά έπεσε ησυχία. Ύστερα από πολλά λεπτά, τον άκουσε να μασάει αθόρυβα και προσεκτικά. Εκείνη ανάσαινε σκοπίμως βαθιά και ομοιόμορφα, για να μην την καταλάβει αυτός ότι ήταν ακόμη ξύπνια.
Αλλά μασούσε τόσο ρυθμικά, που εκείνη σιγά σιγά αποκοιμήθηκε.
Το επόμενο βράδυ που γύρισε σπίτι εκείνος, του έδωσε τέσσερις φέτες ψωμί. Κανονικά επιτρεπόταν να τρώει μόνο τρεις.
«Μπορείς να φας τέσσερις με την ησυχία σου», του είπε και απομακρύνθηκε από τη λάμπα. «Δεν το αντέχω και πολύ αυτό το ψωμί. Φάε εσύ, άντρα μου, μια φέτα περισσότερη. Εγώ δεν το αντέχω και πολύ».
Τον είδε πως βυθίστηκε μέσα στο πιάτο του. Δεν σήκωσε το βλέμμα του. Εκείνη τη στιγμή τον λυπήθηκε.
«Μα δεν μπορεί να φας εσύ μόνο δύο φέτες«, είπε εκείνος μιλώντας στο πιάτο του.
«Μπορώ. Δεν το αντέχω και πολύ το ψωμί βραδιάτικα. Φάε, άντρα μου. Φάε».
Πέρασε λίγη ώρα· μετά κάθισε κι εκείνη στο τραπέζι, κάτω από το φως της λάμπας.
​


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τη συνεισφορά. Και την επιλογή. Αν μάλιστα περίμενες μέχρι του χρόνου, θα ήταν ακόμα πιο επίκαιρο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2011)

Σήμερα συμπληρώνονται 90 χρόνια από τη μέρα που γεννήθηκε ο Β. Μπόρχερτ και η γερμανική βίκη τον θυμάται στην πρώτη της σελίδα.


----------

